# Darn Diem



## Big Jim Mac

My wife says thanks to whoever posted that pic of a shop with a Diem in it. Now this picture is my desktop and I have the LBS checking to see what the story is on getting one of these. Probably will talk myself out of it but it sure looks like just the ticket for commuting to work. From what I've seen, they make one model with drop bars and another with straight bars and mounts for racks. Cool bike, no doubt.


----------



## BunnV

*I like it too*

Very cool indeed. It looks very stealthy in all black, but I'd like to see it in Orange...it's a freak bike! :blush2:


----------



## FlynG

It would make a very cool SS/fixie too. Put me some horizontal drops on the back please!! 

I still wonder if they prefer the flatbars in Europe on town bikes or that is part of the fixie fad?


----------



## Big Jim Mac

Here it is with the drop bars. I've also seen photos of it with a rack on back and that looks good too, just not with the drops please. Love those disc brakes!


----------



## Big Jim Mac

Might as well post the one with the rack, collect the whole set!


----------



## DRLski

where are you finding these pictures from? I don't see them listed on the orbea site.


----------



## Big Jim Mac

I just Googled Orbea Diem, came across some reviews from Europe. That bike apparently isn't sold in the U.S. Find the Spanish (España) Orbea site and you can see it there too:

http://www.orbea.com/es-es/productos/bicicletas/Paginas/bicicletas.aspx

Would make a nice commuter bike with those flat bars.


----------



## BunnV

DRLski said:


> where are you finding these pictures from? I don't see them listed on the orbea site.


Check this out...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Ikhnyy8w9Q&NR=1 
It's a cool commercial all about the Diem. I'll take a flat bar single speed please :thumbsup:


----------



## DSE

Very cool. I'd love to see that offered in the U.S.


----------



## slider2453

*Orbea Diem*

glorycycles.com is listing it for sale on their website.


----------



## Big Jim Mac

I see it's in Orbea's catalog but without the disc brakes. So I guess they decided it's good enough for North America now. I still want one!


----------



## BunnV

Big Jim Mac said:


> I see it's in Orbea's catalog but without the disc brakes. So I guess they decided it's good enough for North America now. I still want one!


I still want one too but I wish they sold it as a frameset. I don't want the V-brakes or the triple.


----------



## cs1

Kind of late to the party but there's one for sale with the disc brakes on ebay.

Orbea Diem Bike - 2 Tone Charcoal & Gray Carbon Fiber Bicycle | eBay


----------



## Orbea-USA

We offered the Diem in 2011, but we are not able to bring it into the US for 2012 due to availability issues, but we do plan on having an awesome carbon street bike for 2013.
email me at [email protected] if you have more questions or concerns.
Frank W


----------



## DuviVr6

Looks nice but they are pretty pricey for a commuter!


----------

